# I thought that Black Lives Mattered? Must see video



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moeishia Allen, 18 yr old black female is wanted for a hit and run on these sweet law abiding youths that were doing nuffin;

For your repeated viewing pleasure I recommend slow motion and reverse;


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the movie "boys in the hood". They're just peaceful law abiding folks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I lived in E. St Louis I'd be getting the peeps together for a "protest" damnit!

(Slippy wipes off the sarcasm that done dripped all over his computer as he types...)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I know this is so wrong as those were fellow human beings, but my first thought was of bowling.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It looks like they all walked away.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Isn't it strange, never saw any libtard media coverage on this. Guess it just wasn't divisive enough for them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I know this is so wrong as those were fellow human beings, but my first thought was of bowling.


Steeeerike!! That was my first thought too...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hmmmm....a bunch of Yoots crowding the streets yelling at each other over who "dissed" who. Maybe, just maybe, if the black community would spend a little more time and effort cleaning their own house (the community itself) they wouldn't need to spend so much time screaming "Black Lives Matter".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Hmmmm....a bunch of Yoots crowding the streets yelling at each other over who "dissed" who. Maybe, just maybe, if the black community would spend a little more time and effort cleaning their own house (the community itself) they wouldn't need to spend so much time screaming "Black Lives Matter".


I hear what you are saying, but the fact that we see things as being two houses are part of the problem.

As those who are controlling the events understand, "a house divided...."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I hear what you are saying, but the fact that we see things as being two houses are part of the problem.
> 
> As those who are controlling the events understand, "a house divided...."


Very good point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Very good point.


I get so very tired of this racism thing. We are going down, together. We need to realize this and stand together.

I know, I know, but I boy can dream!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I get so very tired of this racism thing. We are going down, together. We need to realize this and stand together.
> 
> I know, I know, but I boy can dream!


Maybe once it starts going down we'll all realize that and stand side by side to fight it. Of course then it may be too late.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

The ONLY lives that matter are the ones they can capitalize on and manipulate to fit the agenda. The only thing keeping racism alive is our government and the media. They have to keep us apart and fighting or we might come together and collectively deal with them


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Denton said:


> I know this is so wrong as those were fellow human beings, but my first thought was of bowling.


Bowling pins are white.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

3 thoughts
#1 That was not a Strike more of a split , since the turquoise dressed girl is seen back flipping with her legs spread.
#2 The Kenyon ruler want's "Divide and Conquer"
#3 the Hit and Run guy was Black so that negates "Black Lives Matter" 
In the jungle (concrete or otherwise) only the strong survive....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhhh A cup of coffee and a good movie, nothing like it!



Denton said:


> I get so very tired of this racism thing. We are going down, together. We need to realize this and stand together.
> 
> I know, I know, but I boy can dream!


Denton, one can dream but it will never happen. They have been so conditioned and divided they won't know what hit them. Because of the Government, they are so far behind the curve that few have the vision to see beyond their own sad lives. They really do need to see because they are the ones the government has used and enslaved the most.


----------

